# Holy Chit



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Guys, I'm not much on pluggin for other people, being that I could use advertisement myself... but I had the pleasure of dealing with Tres of Hatteras Outfitters again today because I needed a couple of things last minute. As usual he took care of me, but guys......

I threw the absolutely most awesome rod today. It made my lami and breakaways look like the apparent chit they are. The rod was some sort of rainshadow, cut this way or that way I cant remember and will end up around 390 built. It outcast my other rods by_______________.... the lami, breakaway, infernos aint got nothin on this damn rod... I just wanted to let you guys know, yea, its that badass!

neil


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I bet it was the 1569. It's on the HO website as a 13' two piece in equal sections.

I got to see a couple of them in the last four or five months. I just haven't got the chance to throw one yet.  

Rolland had one at the Point a couple of weeks ago. Both Tres and Wayne Fowlks had one out on the LIP this Fall, too. 

Nice rod, indeed.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

_details ... model , weights etc _
it's about time tres pulled a new rod outta his bag of tricks 
derf


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

12'6 i think twas.... awesome rod jeff... dood, you throw one of these things and you wanna go ahead and sell everything else... wanna buy a lami?


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Saw the rod out at LIP. looked nice. For some reason they were being all top secret and Chit about it. 
How much do you want for your lami? details ... model , weights etc ?


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

NTKG said:


> 12'6 i think twas.... awesome rod jeff... dood, you throw one of these things and you wanna go ahead and sell everything else... wanna buy a lami?


How heavy compared to other rods ( 1502,1509,inferno)????


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Malakas07 said:


> How heavy compared to other rods ( 1502,1509,inferno)????


I'll tell you what, if that rod is as good as he said it is and it would help me increase 20 yards on the cast, then I like it. Besides, talking about weight, they NTKG guy only weight a buck 50. If he can do then anyone can do it.    .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

about the same weight as a 1502, meaning a hell lot lighter than the rest of them... hit up tres about the details, i dont know the specs as good as he would... all i know is thats my new point stick


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Did Tres say it was the 1569?I know they had it at the LIP as everyone else has already said.That being the case,how come if ya'll saw it,I didn't see you guys.Its not like the AC wouldn't stand out among 80 or more drum feeshermen ....the R


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Who you calling AC, R? 

I ain't no freakin' AC. 

And Chapa's not either. He got mad when I called him Asian last year, remember.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Who you calling AC, R?
> 
> I ain't no freakin' AC.
> 
> And Chapa's not either. He got mad when I called him Asian last year, remember.


 oh you are so wrong ! lol.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

picked my blank up.....Tha NTKG dude better not be pullin my 3rd leg......or he's gettin some chin nutz


Whatcha talkin about Willis.......NJ...yer one of em honerary memebers of the AC


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't know about that specific rod, but got a custom Rainshadow 1418 from Fish Hunter, 11' 9" that I put a 525 mag on and fell in love with it immediately. It too is light, and almost feel like I robbed the guy for what he sold it to me for and how nice it feels fishing. Now, if I can only have a better spring and start catching  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*custom.*

Speaking of rods.....I getting a custom made right now....12'6 inferno....I liked the he11 outa it. 
So, Im selling a couple of my rods. An 11'6 Tica (with Fuji guides) and an 11'6 pinnacle shoreline classic. The Tica is listed on Ebay...... Make me an offer.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hijacker


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

All of the new Breakaway rods except the LDX are Rainshadow blanks now.

CB


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey al, if you dont think it'll throw 10, here's what tres had to say about it. 

yeah i know you may think im crazy and fullachit, but how bout dem apples? this is what tres had to say about it over on ROBS site.

"Believe me, the 1569 Rainshadow cut down from the butt to 12'6" will throw 10 n bait with NO problem. 

If ya haven't thrown or fished it yet, well................. "


----------

